# Panic induced DP/DR?



## Abyss2015 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi,

On November the 6th (about 6 weeks ago) I took the drug mcat. Which I've had before but hadn't had it in a long time. It made me freak out and panic and I thought I was going to die since I couldn't stand up or see properly and my heart was racing. The day after everything was fine apart from a little sick. 4 days past and everything was okay until I started feeling sick and had a temperature. The day after I woke up feeling like nothing around me was real and everything was strange. Which was terrifying.

I have had this feeling for 5 weeks now. 
Main Symptoms:
- I know everything is normal but nothing feels real or normal 
- Lights feel very bright 
- Brain fog / Pressure in head
- Heightened sense of reality 
- Blurry Vision / Visual Snow at night

I have been prescribed sertraline (taken for 2 weeks) and pregablin (just started) and I don't feel any different. Apart from more spaced out from pregablin.

Also just started taking fish oil, vitamin b12 and zinc supplements.

I've been going to work every day as normal but it's very hard when I work at a desk all day.

I know there's no easy way out of this but does anyone have any suggestions ?

Thanks,


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

Try adding magnesium as well, that would help you relax maybe.

Also, you could try the trauma releasing exercises:

http://www.4shared.com/video/lir1J5Jc/David_Berceli_-_Trauma_Releasi.htm

They start at 24 min, but to watch the whole thing would give an understanding of what's going on. Really let your muscles get tired when you do these. I did these after my panic attack recently and it lowered the foggy vision I tend to get after panicking.


----------



## Abyss2015 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for replying and the advice.

I will give it a go!


----------

